# Star-ship and pigeon



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

The Black Snake and prey. Pigeon = pigeon pot pie.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That would be the perfect name for that star ship. "The Mamba "


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that's what I call "proof of concept" !!! Good shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Good shooting what type of ammo did u use


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

natureboy922 said:


> Good shooting what type of ammo did u use


68 caliber paint ball head shot


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Wingshooter said:


> natureboy922 said:
> 
> 
> > Good shooting what type of ammo did u use
> ...


them paint balls aint no joke if you know how to shoot them


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great shooting!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's what I call marking your target good shooting


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

another starship hunter


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

You guys do make starship hunting look cool....


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So...it would appear that starships are quite effective for hunting...yes?


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Holy crap, with a paint ball? I really wonder what velocities you're getting! What kind of damage did the pigeon get? Did the paint ball explode, or did it stay intact? And with the star-ship, do you shoot drawing to your cheek/jaw/ear, or do you shoot butterfly?


----------

